
Ask HN: Shouldn’t you want Corvid-19? - dsalzman
If you do not fit a high risk profile shouldn’t you want to get corvid-19 when you’re young and healthy and build immunity. Just how mothers want their children to get chicken poxs? What are people’s thoughts on this? There has been countless epidemics in human history and that will continue. What doesn’t kill you makes you stronger right?
======
pettycashstash2
The virus isn’t understood well enough yet. It’s not your standard virus. For
example animals are carriers and can be infected ie. pets. Let me answer your
question with a question - do you want to get aids?

As an example, Not to stigmatize aids patients. Were also learning that
recovering from virus does not mean immunity. Several cases of reinfection
already present. Why put yourself at risk if it’s not well understood.

------
elmerfud
That last statement is not really a true. There are a great many things which
do not kill you and leave long term negative impacts. There are many diseases
that your body can fight off but long lasting damage remains and that damage
can even be passed on to offspring.

While people are generally resilient it's a bad idea to knowingly get harmful
diseases due to the long term impacts. Your example of Chicken pox parties are
regarded as a bad idea universally by the medical field, it would be smarter
to get the vaccine. Mother's who want their children to get it are miseducated
on the subject.

While there will always be something new, modern hygiene practices, when
followed, greatly hinder the spread of things until proper treatments and
vaccines are developed.

One of things that I would like to see happen is the use of natural
antibacterial and antiviral metals used for commonly touched items. We know
that copper containing alloys do this. I'm sure with study there could be
other cheaper ones found which would be an easy augment to standard hygiene.

~~~
ChrisGranger
> natural antibacterial and antiviral metals

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligodynamic_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oligodynamic_effect)

